# Supercar 1961 tv show model kit



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

I am working on getting the Supercar kit back in production.
But I am fixing a few things on it as well as the decals.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Cool idea if you mean an official model kit and not a garage kit.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

It's been some time from when I watched the catoons for that. But I do have a old vhs tape that at lst on 30min show on it


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

This really brings back memories. If I remember correctly here in the NY/NJ area it was on Saturday evenings. Remember watching it every week. Always wanted the model but never got one.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

BatToys said:


> Cool idea if you mean an official model kit and not a garage kit.


Eh? You mean an injection-molded kit as opposed to one made from vacuum-formed or styrene parts? I'll take one any way I can get it.




starlord said:


> It's been some time from when I watched the catoons for that.


I'll give ya the missing "r", m'lord. But for younger (say, _*forty*_ year old) readers, the show was live action. That is, the characters were marionettes, but they were filmed in real time.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

BatToys said:


> Cool idea if you mean an official model kit and not a garage kit.


Like_ all his other threads_, he's talking about reissuing an old Lunar Models kit. It's probably vac with resin details.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

The old Lunar kit, which this appears to be, was a resin cast kit with a vacu-formed canopy. About the same size as the Product Enterprise diecast version. Overall not a bad kit though there were a few inaccuracies. Most notably, at least on my version, were the wing pods and the fins.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Mark McGovern said:


> I'll give ya the missing "r", m'lord. But for younger (say, _*forty*_ year old) readers, the show was live action. That is, the characters were marionettes, but they were filmed in real time.


It’s not a bleeding CARTOON! It’s SUPERMARIONATION!

Loved that show and all the Gerry Anderson stuff. _Supercar_ had a great theme song. It was easy for kids to sing because it had exactly three notes.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's the marvel of the age, ya know.


----------



## corlando52 (Sep 1, 2004)

*I'll take one!*

I wouldn't mind having one of these, myself!

Chris


----------



## auroralover (Dec 12, 2009)

OHMYGOD! This car looks awesome!!! It looks familiar, I must have seen this show but don't remember. Wasn't there some wonderful jazzy theme? Time to hit Youtube and Google! 

BTW, this car is bleeding fantastic! Somebody produce this thing!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

i remember watching Supercar!... utter classic..


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've got the big die cast on on a shelf in the living room, and couple of the little die casts.


----------



## Rick Hamel (Feb 10, 2014)

Always liked supercar puppet show-built a wooden model of it 62--thinking of building an R/C model. I have already done the design work--most likely end up around 8 ft long--most of the guys I fly with won't even know what it is!!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

It's the show that preceded Fireball XL5, and used to be available on DVDs from Carlton. I've got the set and the stories are great, as well as the cast and the special effects!

I'm not one for a resin or vacuformed kit, however. I'd prefer an injection molded Styrene or ABS kit instead.

Larry


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Injection moulded Supercar kit??

Here's a nice one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPERCAR-SU...id=100033&prg=9059&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=181322775469

Let me know what it's like!


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

I am a little late to get on the form. But I happen to run into this talk about the old Supercar TV series. I grew up watching that show when I was a small child. I really like the show because of the Supercar it self.and the story lines were really not that bad. It was really a sleek design,with great colors. I just found out that there were some model kits that were available years back, in die cast and plastic.I would have thought that I found gold if I knew that there was a Supercar model back then when I was a kid! After seeing this thread it really got my interest up again. I still would really like to have a model of one. But I can not afford $6,000 for a die cast model on ebay. I guess lunar models built some of these years back. I own a model company,and was thinking of making a kit for myself, and for other people if there is enough interest. If some of you viewers might be interested in a kit,please let me know. It is good to see a form on a old TV show that I loved when I was small. please keep posting if you viewers find more information on this great old show!


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Daikaiju1 said:


> Injection moulded Supercar kit??
> 
> Here's a nice one:
> 
> ...


There's also the Tamiya kit as well as the Aoshima. Or at least there was:

http://www.mikemercury.net/tamiyakit.jpg


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I too followed the adventures of Supercar as a kid. I even had a battery powered toy of it with different plastic discs you could plug into it to make it run around in different patterns on the floor or, in most cases, the backyard patio. Great times those were.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^I had that!!


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the great information guys, on the Supercar models. I did not know that Tamiya put out a model years back,that,s pretty cool! Does anyone know what was the biggest Supercar model made? With the internet now days a person can find almost anything.I see on the start of this form that there might be someone thinking about coming out with a model a few years back.I wonder if this is still in the work,s or not? This would be easier to buy a model than scratch build one myself.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Trekkriffic said:


> I too followed the adventures of Supercar as a kid. I even had a battery powered toy of it with different plastic discs you could plug into it to make it run around in different patterns on the floor or, in most cases, the backyard patio. Great times those were.


Reissued years later as The Land of the Giants Space Sled. I thought Steve Burton looked...funny...when I had mine...

http://www.iann.net/giants/collectibles/images/spacesled_1.jpg


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

RB said:


> Reissued years later as The Land of the Giants Space Sled. I thought Steve Burton looked...funny...when I had mine...
> 
> http://www.iann.net/giants/collectibles/images/spacesled_1.jpg


OMG that's downright criminal!


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

John P said:


> OMG that's downright criminal!


Back in the 60s, toy companies were artists at reusing toy lines in other other toy lines. REMCO was one of the best at it.

David.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

It's still kind of amazing to me that NO ONE did an actual Spindrift toy, or little people toy figures, for Land of the Giants. Manufacturers totally missed out on the possibility that kids would probably love to have a Spindrift to play hide and seek with, or toy little people they could help/terrorize (probably more of the latter...). The closest anyone came was a toothpick Spindrift from Remco's Remcraft division:

http://www.iann.net/giants/collectibles/images/toothpick_craft.jpg

I'm guessing most of us played giant with our finished Aurora kits. I know I had fun playing with mine...thanks mom and dad!

Back to Supercar...I'd imagine that the largest Supercar kit was the Lunar version. It was around 1/24 IIRC. Would love to see larger, more accurate styrene kits using today's molding technology. But I'd probably settle for reissues of the japanese kits, especially that Tamiya version. Tamiya also did Joe 90 kits:

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Uw-rIxxCN...EYLWqr5Tezw/s1600/Children's1965-19690067.jpg

Tamiya is fairly well known for archiving their tools, maybe they still have them somewhere.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've got a nice recent die cast Supercar (which might be 1/24) and a couple of the matchbox-sized ones Johnny Lightning put out years ago. I'm happy.


----------



## Paper Hollywood (Nov 2, 2011)

The best way I've found to score unusual kits (and other types of things) is to just bookmark an eBay search and check back ever now and then. Things usually turn up sooner or later.

There used to be a nifty downloadable paper model version of supercar, but it looks like it's no longer there. I need to update my link site on that one.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

There seems to be a lot of different Supercar models that were made thru the years by different company,s.The one that is the best that I have seen, is the Supercar model built by Martin Bower, now on ebay. I read a little bit about him.and it sounds like hes a prop maker for TV shows, This supercar was used on the TV series. Good size also around 30 inches long. Darn! only if I had the money! Check it out!


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

subtoair said:


> There seems to be a lot of different Supercar models that were made thru the years by different company,s.The one that is the best that I have seen, is the Supercar model built by Martin Bower, now on ebay. I read a little bit about him.and it sounds like hes a prop maker for TV shows, This supercar was used on the TV series. Good size also around 30 inches long. Darn! only if I had the money! Check it out!


Martin Bower was one of the Chief model makers on Space:1999, Alien,Flash Gordon buncha others, lots of good info on his webpage:
http://www.martinbowersmodelworld.com/


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info Fernieo. Great Stuff! Lots of great models,he has made. A true artist!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Product enterprise back in 2004 or 2005, I believe, put out a beautiful rendition of the car, mike Mercury and all.I'm glad I bought it

Z*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^I have that one, though I broke the damn antenna off.


----------

